

Google's Newest Role: Venture Capitalist - epi0Bauqu
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2007/tc20070831_697591.htm

======
epi0Bauqu
Does anyone know who they funded in this manner?

~~~
ashu
sergey's wife's company (23andme.com)?

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/22/google-takes-stake-
in-s...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/22/google-takes-stake-in-sergeys-
wifes-company/)

~~~
rms
Thanks for the link! Apparently I've got a Google funded competitor now...

